# Looking for Schutzhund in Washington State



## Loveruby2525 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hello, we have had our new girl, named Athena for 2 weeks...she is 14 weeks old now. I would really love to get her involved in Schutzhund, but am unsure of how to go about doing so. It looks like there is a club in Snohomish, WA which is about 20 minutes from me. The website doesn’t really have any info on how to enroll and I tried to email the contact on the site but never received a reply. Does anyone have any good leads on getting her involved somewhere the ideally isn’t super far away from where I live (Issaquah, WA). Thanks in advance!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Clubs aren't run as a business, you don't really enroll. Its a group of people getting together to train and work towards their goals, so busy lives and schedules sometimes get in the way of replying. They're a USCA club, listed here with others in Washington. 

https://www.germanshepherddog.com/region-events/?cy=2018&cm=07&re=pnw


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...33&hl=en&z=6&mid=16ZQxsD-mj939hJW9y82DrziNS5U


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I think Cascade is around Olympia - which is a ways from Issaqua - Algemeir (sp) is in Vancouver (even further from Issaqua). I think they are both reputable clubs. I remember someone from some place like Tri-Cities or similar, too. 



Don't get around much up there any more and never did with dog work. You might try DVG-America -- they list clubs on their web-site.


----------

